# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Growth Hormone 101

## Nathan

I posted this on another board and thought i'd post it here to see if you guys get anything out of it. Here it is:

Growth Hormone 101

Growth hormone, also called somatotropin, is a protein hormone consisting of roughly 190 amino acids (I think) and is produced in the anterior pituitary by cells called, conveniently enough, somatotrophs. Obviously, it is an important hormone in regulating growth and metabolism. 
GH has both direct and indirect effects on growth and metabolism. 

Direct effetcs: It binds to receptors on the surface of adipocytes (or fat cells) and causes the break down of their triglycerides and prevents those bastards from uptaking lipids floating in the blood stream. 

Indirect effects: It stimulates the release of insulin -like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) from the liver (and other tissues) which then has a positive impact on growth. 
IGF-1 stimulates bone growth as well as amino acid uptake and protein synthesis. 

GH also moderates blood glucose levels. It interferes with insulin's ability to uptake glucose in tissues. Supplementing GH causes secretion of insulin and can cause hyperinsulinemia. 

GH secretion is stimulated by Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH which is produced by the hypothalamus) and is inhibited by somatostatin (SS) which is produced by the hypothalamus as well and by other tissues. 
IGF-1 also acts ina negative feedback loop to inhibit production of GHRH, and GH itself, but stimulates the release of SS. Oh, and GH also inhibits the release of GHRH. 
It's due to these feedback loops that the body has surges of GH throughout the day. The most noteable surge occurs within the first 2-3 hours that one enters into a deep sleep. I'm done. Please bump this if it was helpful or anything.

----------


## superbeast

You can get excellent results from 2 IU in the morning and 2 IU before bed. A friend of mine has worked out with Ronnie Coleman and he supposedly takes 18 IU a day. Big bucks! The ideal is GH, insulin , T3, and all the androgens you can handle. You get huge, and fast.

----------


## Titanium2

18 IU?!?! I know of heavy weight pros' that got away with far less....... Depends on the brand and overall quality of the product. If it wasn't store, transported, or reconsituted properly, it is damaged and will be less effective.

Ronnie has roid gut from all the GH...... So excessive use wouldn't suprise me. I don't know how he doesn't have carpal tunnel at those doeses.......

3 to 6 iu, 3 days on, 2 off, or 5 on 2 off is the best dosage for the average joe...... It's a 191 amino acid chain to make it identical to human GH..... And Protropin is 192 amino acids.......

Gh inhibits thyroid function, so take 25mcg T3 when on GH to keep thyroid where it should be.... Also good to take insulin .....

----------


## superbeast

Sounds like you know what you're taliking about too. Experience?

----------


## gearedup

*I WILL POST THIS AGAIN! MAYBE IT WILL HELP*

My Growth Hormone Experiences! 
I HAVE BEEN OFF OF THE GH FOR A WHILE NOW I WAS ON FOR PROBABLY 7-10 MONTHS I AM NOT SURE I LOST TRACK! 
THIS IS PROBABLY MY 4TH OR 5TH TIME TAKING IT! 

WELL I HAVE BEEN OFF (GH NOT AS; BEEN OFF AS FOR 3-4 WEEKS NOW) FOR ALMOST 1.5 MONTHS NOW AND I WAS EATING CRAZY FOR A WHILE AND GAINED SOME FAT BUT INTERESTING ENOUGH I HAVE NOT GAINED MUCH FAT AT ALL WHERE I WAS INJECTING THE GH! 

I USED TO GAIN FAT THERE (MY STOMACH) BUT NOT REALLY MUCH ANYMORE AT ALL NO MATTER HOW MUCH I EAT! I AM WONDERING IF THE GH KILLS FAT CELLS WHERE IT IS INJECTED BECAUSE I CAN EVEN SEE SOME ABS EVEN THOUGH I HAVEN'T WORKED OUT ABS VERY MUCH AT ALL FOR A WHILE AND I DIDN'T REALLY WORK THEM OUT ONCE FOR MONTHS! 

I HAVE KEPT ALOT OF MY GAINS EVEN THOUGH I CYCLED CONSTANTLY FOR OVER A YEAR! I THOUGHT I WOULD LOSE MORE AS I HAVE NEVER REALLY TAKEN MUCH OF A BREAK IN OVER 3 YEARS! 

I THINK THE GH HAS REALLY BENEFITED ME BY KILLING MY FAT CELLS WHERE I INJECTED IT INTO MY STOMACH AND HAS REALLY HELPED ME TO SOLIDIFY MY GAINS! 

WHEN I START USING GH AGAIN I AM GOING TO SITE INJECT IT WHERE I HAVE EXTRA FAT TO SEE IF IT REALLY DOES KILL THE FAT CELLS THERE! i AM CONFUSED AS TO WHY THE FAT IS NOT COMING BACK WHERE I INJECTED IT! 

THE NEGATIVE PARTS: 

MY WRISTS STILL HURT ME WHEN I TYPE AND MY ARMS WENT NUMB A LOT WHEN I WENT OVER 10IU'S A DAY! 

I ALSO HAVE IN MY STOMACH AREA SECTIONS WHERE I THINK I INJECTED MORE HAVE AN INDENT IN IT WHERE THERE IS LESS FAT! I THINK NEXT TIME I WILL HAVE TO INJECT THE GH WHERE IT SEEMS THE FAT IS PERTRUDING MORE! 

OVERALL: 

OVERALL I AM VERY SATISFIED WITH ALL THE GH I HAVE USED! THIS IS PROBABLY THE 4TH OR 5TH TIMOE I HAVE USED IT AND I HAVE USED MORE OF IT THIS TIME AND FOR A LONGER PERIOD OF TIME! 

I WENT FROM 4-16IU'S ED AND I LIKED IT THE BEST AROUND 9-12IU'S, ANYTHING OVER THAT AND MY WRISTS HURT TOO MUCH AND MY ARMS GOT NUMB A LITTLE TO MUCH FOR COMFORT! 

I ALSO NOTICED A MUCH HAPPIER FEELING WHEN I AM ON IT! NOW THAT IS HAVE USED IT MANY TIMES I REALLY CAN TELL A DIFFERENCE IN MOOD AND FEELING WHEN ON AND OFF! I ALSO SLEEP VERY WELL WHEN I AM ON IT NO MATTER WHAT STEROIDS I AM ON! I HAVE ALWAYS HAD A HRD TIME SLEEPING BUT WHEN ON GH I SLEEP VERY WELL! 

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK ON IT AND I THINK I WILL STAY ON IT FOR A COUPLE YEARS NEXT TIME AND TRY TO STAY ON AT 12IU'S A DAY THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE TIME IF MY WRISTS DON'T HURT TOO BADLY! 

I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE MY EXPERIENCES WITH EVERYONE!

----------


## niceAndJuicy

i just bought the 5ml kit by lilly.... from what i just read its not nearly enough to show any results..correct??

----------


## gearedup

I just started back on it a month ago and my wrists are killing me!

----------


## Douglas Quade

What else were you taking with it gearedup? Insulin , any AS?

Im interested in doing a bridge w. GH (and maybe insulin..is it neccessary) after my cyp/eq/winny cycle.


dq

----------


## nitro4 the body

Very informative bro thanks for the info on this because iam reading alot on this very subject. Iam new to this board but Iam currently doing a cycle with 500 mg of test a wk 300 deca insuline and 3 iu's a day of gh serostim by serono. Any replies with you info would be appreciated

----------


## tt333

bump

----------


## proud13

superbeast and titanium,
You wrong about the T3 usage. It's not a good idea to take GH with T3 because T3 raises levels of IGF binding protein. High levels of this binding protein means that there will be less bioavailable IGF-1 for muscle building. As little as 40mcg a day can totally eliminate the extra nitrogen retention caused by GH doses of 0.1 IU/kg body weight per day. (1) 

(1) J Hepatol 1996 Mar;24(3):313-9 

Effects of long-term growth hormone (GH) and triiodothyronine (T3) administration on functional hepatic nitrogen clearance in normal man. 

Wolthers T, Grofte T, Moller N, Vilstrup H, Jorgensen JO.

With respect~from Nandi12...

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by proud13_ 
> *superbeast and titanium,
> You wrong about the T3 usage. It's not a good idea to take GH with T3 because T3 raises levels of IGF binding protein. High levels of this binding protein means that there will be less bioavailable IGF-1 for muscle building. As little as 40mcg a day can totally eliminate the extra nitrogen retention caused by GH doses of 0.1 IU/kg body weight per day. (1) 
> 
> (1) J Hepatol 1996 Mar;24(3):313-9 
> 
> Effects of long-term growth hormone (GH) and triiodothyronine (T3) administration on functional hepatic nitrogen clearance in normal man. 
> 
> Wolthers T, Grofte T, Moller N, Vilstrup H, Jorgensen JO.*


No, you wrong. what?
"Gh inhibits thyroid function, so take 25mcg T3 when on GH to keep thyroid where it should be...."

You don't take GH for increased nitrogen retention, that is why you should take other gear with it! If you want nitrogen retention, take some deca or EQ and leave the Gh out.

----------


## proud13

You still miss the point and no I'm not wrong. I'm sorry to burst your bubble. When taking GH one of the huge advantages is IGF1 production. GH has direct effects on many tissues, as well as indirect effects via the production of IGF-1. Taking the T3 on the otherhand though reduces IGF-1 by causing an increase of a binding protein and as the study states 'as little as 40mcg a day can totally eliminate the extra nitrogen retention caused by GH doses' that means by taking T3 you're still reducing the IGF-1 tremendously. Anyway, studies don't lie myths do.

----------


## Nathan

Please don't start any flaming here guys. So far you're having an excellent discussion and I'd like to see it continue in a civilized fashion. I'll throw marbles (the big ones) at both of your genitals if you don't play nice.

----------


## proud13

:Don't know:  
He started it :Angel:

----------


## cosworth

i have a question on insulin use.
How does one know when and how much to inject?
Is it really worth the risk? 
AND....EXACTLY how much on the insulin needle is 6iu's w/ Saizen? Nobody can give me the exact same answer. i've been prescribed 19 units.????

----------


## cosworth

Also.....what are the best Androgens to take? how much per day/week?
Thanks alot guys!
CR.

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by Nathan_ 
> *Please don't start any flaming here guys. So far you're having an excellent discussion and I'd like to see it continue in a civilized fashion. I'll throw marbles (the big ones) at both of your genitals if you don't play nice.*


I'm wearing a cup!  :LOL:

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by proud13_ 
> *When taking GH one of the huge advantages is IGF1 production. GH has direct effects on many tissues, as well as indirect effects via the production of IGF-1. Taking the T3 on the otherhand though reduces IGF-1 by causing an increase of a binding protein and as the study states 'as little as 40mcg a day can totally eliminate the extra nitrogen retention caused by GH*


Explain to me the relationship between this binding protein, IGF-1, and nitrogen retention. What does nitrogen retention have to do with IGF-1?

Now, I know of cases where people didn't use T3 and had no problems, but I also know of cases where people used GH without T3 and were unable to cut and even gained fat.

I'm sorry that I won't put all my faith in a single study that was done 6 years ago when I do not know any of the details of this study. I trust my experience and the experience of friends. Very few legitimate studies are done on GH, steroids , etc. in the manner in which we use them. But, I would like to hear more on this theory.

----------


## Magnum357

me too....what up

----------


## dizzle

Why do wrists start to hurt when taking gh?

----------


## Magnum357

i'm assuming the wrists start to hurt because gh makes everything grow including bones, joints, tendons, etc... so this could cause joint aches and such..... 

I have no experience with using gh, but from my research over the years i believe that's why you might experience wrist pain...

BTW- I've heard that GH can cause any tumors or such to actually WORSEN OR GROW if you take GH.... Is this true????? Mods, vets???

----------


## proud13

Magnum357/dizzle,
I'm unsure as to why wrists start hurting but it is not b/c the bones are growing, although joints and tendons could be the cause, b/c the only way bones could grow is if you're growth plates have not closed or you have acromeglia (Andre the Giant syndrome). As for the growth of tumors and cancerous cells~I'm 99.99% sure they too will grow this is what I've been told my a pro, who also had a distended belly (enlarged organs) from taking numerous kits at high dosages. 

Superbeast,
The main point of taking HGH (although 99% of users, like yourself) fail to understand how or what it does, are the efx brought about from IGF-1 in the liver. IGF-1 plays the biggest role in muscle growth whereas HGH helps in fat cell reduction. IGF-1 mediates many of the in vivo cell division and metabolic effects of growth hormone , IGF-1 stands for Insulin -like Growth Factor 1. IGF-1 is also known as Somatomedin-C. As important as HGH is, it does not last long in our bloodstream. In just a few short minutes our liver absorbs HGH and converts it into growth factors. IGF-1 is the most important growth factor that is produced. So, IGF-1 is a hormone just like HGH, but it is easier to measure in the body because it stays in our bloodstream longer than HGH. You can think of HGH as the hormone that gets the ball rolling, but IGF-1 does most of the work. If you don't believe me ask any body involved in the study of HGH and check out Anabolics 2000, Anabolics2002 or this endocrinology/educational website (http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hboo...ypopit/gh.html)

----------


## superbeast

Just as I figured. You dodged the question that I asked because you do not know the answer but want to sound intelligent. I completely understand how HGH works and the benefits of IGF-1. The question I asked is how do binding proteins and nitrogen retention relate to your statements about IGF-1. I think I stated it pretty clearly in my last post. What part of the question did you not understand?

----------


## proud13

Here we go again I'll cut and paste and hopefully this will end. Taking the T3 on the otherhand though reduces IGF-1 by causing an increase of a binding protein and as the study states 'as little as 40mcg a day can totally eliminate the extra nitrogen retention caused by GH doses' that means by taking T3 you're still reducing the IGF-1 tremendously.

TO PUT IT SIMPLY THE STUDY SHOWED THAT T3 CAUSED AN INCREASE IN IGF-1 BINDING PROTEIN. IF YOU UNDERSTOOD THE ACTIONS OF HGH THEN YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND THAT IS NOT WHAT YOU WANT!!!!!!!!!!

If you want fat loss there are cheaper ways than buying HGH, stacking it with a crap load of juice and running it with some dirt cheap catabolic T3. (ECA, Clen +T3, DNP , etc). Please read this thoroughly a few times and if you have any more redundant questions be sure to post them or bite your pride and realize you can still learn new things.

----------


## superbeast

This is a waste of time. Obviously you can't undersatnd what you read and thus you simply have to quote things. What is this binding protein? What is it doing? 

I'm trying to learn something new, but you obviously don't have enough knowledge or understanding to teach me anything.

I'm now officially done with this thread. Pointless to even look at it.

----------


## proud13

Do not try to act like you're knowledgable simply b/c you can't understand what I've attempted to explain to you 3x. If you'd like email or pm Nandi12 either on this board, elite or anabolex. He too will tell you the same thing and he may have patience for your ignorance of endocrinology, as I don't. 

You ask the same questions over and over and over again....."What is this binding protein? What is it doing?"

READ THE THREAD IT ANSWERS YOUR QUESTIONS. THE BINDING PROTEIN IS AN 'IGF-1' BINDING PROTEIN THAT EXISTS IN OUR BODIES AND INCREASED WITH THE SUPPLEMENTATION OF T3. WHAT DOES IT DO? HMMMM....WHAT DO YOU THINK IGF-1 BINDING PROTEIN DOES?

----------


## palme

I think it´s time we close the kindergarden...you have destroyed a good thread with your bitchin. Thank you.

----------


## proud13

Superbeast,
I have responded to your pm and I will respond with this same message from my friend Nandi12, who had this to say in response to your questions regarding the binding protein.......

These guys need to learn some basic physiology. IGF-1 is transported in the blood by IGFBP-3. When bound, it is not active. This is just like test and SHBG. T3 increases the production of these binding proteins. Here is one of several studies showing that when low doses of T3 are added to GH, there is no nitrogen retention because the IGF is rendered inactive. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...8&dopt=Abstract 

If they don't believe you, fuck them. They are not arguing with you, they are arguing with science

----------


## proud13

Palme, 
It is simply annoying to keep posting the same information to someone who does not want to admit he is wrong with his mythological information. I have no patience for people who want to appear intelligent, rather than become intelligent. If I was ever wrong or proved wrong I would have the balls to stand up and say so.

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by proud13_ 
> *Palme, 
> It is simply annoying to keep posting the same information to someone who does not want to admit he is wrong with his mythological information. I have no patience for people who want to appear intelligent, rather than become intelligent. If I was ever wrong or proved wrong I would have the balls to stand up and say so.*


First of all, I never said that you were wrong, I just asked for more info. You are the one that simply came right out and said that myself and Titanium were wrong. By the way, it is also scientific fact that HGH reduces production of the thyroid, causing gains in fat for some people. So, a person supplements that by taking T3. I have used GH with and without the use of T3 and my gains were very similar. I know many other people who use T3 with it and also had exceptional gains. It all depends on whether you want to eliminate the possibility of gaining fat and reduce the effectiveness of the GH a little, or you want to take the chance of adding fat and get more benefits from the GH.

Most subjects in this field are never cut and dry. There is very little information or studies done on these compounds. Lets face it, we don't exactly use this stuff in the manner it was produced for. I have no problem admitting when I am wrong. In this case, my first statement may have not been completely right, but it was not completely wrong either.

----------


## proud13

Superbeast,
Fair enough..... :Thumps Up: 

I believe that the reason some people may get fat while using GH is because they're trying to bulk (diet) and possibly even using insulin which causes adipogenisis (or the making of fat cells) and in itself can cause fat storage. GH does not cause fat storage yet does just the opposite and frees the fat cells at the sites of injection into the bloodstream to be used as energy or excreted. If a person's desire is to reduce fat theere are much cheaper ways than using GH ($500-600) and cheap ($10) catabolic T3 which basically raises the body's core temp and speeds metabolism. This alone can be accomplished through a proper diet and cardio regimen, especially allowing the user to get the full benefit of the GH stimulating IGF-1 release which can bring about hyperplasia (new muscle cells), which is also the main reason people buy GH in the hopes of reaching beyond their genetic limits. 

I have only been trying to help. I am not here to prove anyone wrong or right but if it means arguing to get a proven scientific fact across I will do so, while hoping others will get the most out of the supplements they use and buy. Take care all~

----------


## parkmuscle

So, I'm confused. I've heard time and time again the the fat-loss experienced from HGH is remarkable!

I've been considering doing a cycle of just GH without stacking but, haven't had much luck finding information on the effectiveness of GH alone. Now, from what I'm reading, it seems maybe I'd be better off not using it to shed some extra pounds?

I have a steroid cycle that I'm waiting to use (Sust 250, Equipoise , Cyp) as well, but don't want to put on any more weight until I have gotten down to an acceptable lean body mass. Should I do the GH alone? or should I wait, diet my ass off and use the GH later when I'm ready to cycle???

PLEASE ADVISE!!!

----------


## proud13

GH should be stacked with at least some test bro. Testosterone helps put the body in an anabolic environment (obviously) and when combined with something like HGH you'll be increasing your IGF levels via GH conversion by the liver. 1 I.U of GH is equal to around 4-6mcg of IGF once converted and if you know anything about IGF you would know it's capabilities of hypertrophy and hyperplasia (induction of satellite cells) are very high which equals larger muscles, more muscle cells and larger CSA (cross sectional area). Basically you'll be bigger faster than either compound taken alone. 

If I were using GH I would take some form of test, an oral like anadrol or dbol , deca and/or possibly a drop of insulin post workouts to push the nutrients on in. You want to make the most out of your investment on the GH so take what you normally would but eat your ass off and try to increase your LBM. Who cares if you gain a little fat in the process? It is harder to gain fat while using a decent dosage of GH anyway and if you do put on some extra BF then you can take T3 and/or clen to burn that **** off when your done along with some PCT to help retain all those bad ass gains. 

Hope this helps and good to see AR has a new look. I might be by this part of town a little more often.

----------


## einstein1905

This is a pretty good post. IGF-1 does mediate a great deal of the desirable effects of GH, however, myocytes have separate receptors for IGF-1 and GH. So, it's safe to say IGF-1 isn't the sole mediator of these effects. There is a great book on GH called "growth Hormone " by Bengsston, I believe. It has several journal publications where GH is used at incredible doses for extended periods of times. the text of the book also explains the real world relevance of the data. It should also be known that hGH that is being sold is ONE FORM of GH. there are many forms, due to splice variants probably, which will have their own respective effects on the body. With hGH, we are getting the benefits of solely this one form, although it is the most prevalent form. That's why GHRH analogs/secretagogues are beautiful. They cause the release of all GH forms. Side by side studies where GH deficient patients received GHRH vs hGH alone showed significant body composition changes in both groups, but more so in the GHRH administered group.

If you are going to add T3 to the mix, you could add some IGF-1 LR3 to offset the IGF binding protein upregulation. To all the people getting fat while taking slin, use it correctly. Best to use a short acting slin (humalog) and take it immediately post w/o. w/in 15 min, take in ROUGHLY 10 g simple carbs/IU of slin (this will be dependent on the individual). Then take your post w/o shake with your glutamine, arginine, creatine, whatever. No FAT! eat another NO FAT meal 1-1.5 hours later....protein, more simple carbs, depending on how you feel. You can also use a simple carb/cc carb mix for the initial carb intake after slin shot once you become acclimated with how your body takes the exogenous slin. So important not to take in fat during the window in which your slin is active.

The effects of slin and GH will allow a full complement of AA's to be transported into your oh so hungry cells post w/o.

There's great synergy to be taken advantage of, if you do it right.

p.s. all of the above stacked with a solid cycle.....wooohoooo. Look out.

----------


## Mallet

You took the words outta my mouth bro!...when It comes to GH I strongly believe in taking slin and t3...I read the book "growing young with HGH" by Ronald Clatz...I think that's how you spell his last name. GH is an antagonist of slin and thyroid function...and that post workout slin is the ****! gotta have it...but don't run it for longer than 4 weeks at a time...and certainly not longer than 6 weeks...with a break of atleast 4-6 weeks in between.

Great post brotha!

----------


## proud13

Hey Einstein, 
I'll do a post on some of the many forms of IGF and GH. I'm sure it will surprise many. If you can find that study on the HGH and HGRH email it on to me with that other PDF. I've never heard or read that. I always thought that GHRH was a waste of money from what I read about the dosages needed to see results. 

Mallet, 
When doing slin I toss the slin pin in an eyeglass case. At the end of my workout I walk in the bathroom and pop it in (of course in a stall) then chug down my 5g of creatine, 10g of glutamine, 20 g of sugar and 30 grams of whey isolate protein. Then an hour later before the slin peaks and after I've showered and sh*t. I eat my eggs without yolks and potato. Grow like a mofo' esp. when taken along with GH and/or IGF dbol or drol and some test for good luck. Yummmmmy!!

----------


## spencerinla

I have also heard that GH clears up the acne and skin side effects that you usually experience after coming off of a cycle. Does this hold true? If you were hitting... lets say some GH, slin, test, and dbol ... would your skin clear up during and after? What type of experiences did you guys have in your past cycles with Acne and then after a cycle with GH - were there any differences? I have access to some GH that I know is legit (family member who has become quite large over the past 8 months) I am just so pissed about my skin though. I have always had a few acne spots here and there and a little oily skin by late afternoon after showering in the morning (even before any juice) but not bad. After about 3 cycles in my life, for some reason after my last one of brovel red label dec 200 and brovel test, almost a year later I am still have outbreaks like all over the back of my neck (juice pimps too - big and last a long time) and around my temple area... especially a few days after I get fresh haircut along the hairline. On my chest a few places and shoulders. The acne is not bad unless I go through a breakout. What is HORRIBLE is now the oily skin!!!!.... its like someone sprayed black magic car tire silicone over my face by the end of the day. Its BAD. Its even so bad that its embarassing for someone to reach for my face after having showered like 4 hours ago. Is there any way out of this s*it?

----------


## Solrock

If your skin is that oily, you may want to consider Accutane. It works miracles. You need to watch it though, it comes with side effects. HGH should help, but I doubt it will make a huge improvement. Look into Accutane.

----------


## Joe Rilla

I am thoroughly confused on how to split my gh shots (morning and night) and also when I should take the humalog, before , after , or at the same time as the gh shots.

Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated

----------


## bigjohnr

my hands and feet are swolen, I am doing 4 iu's a day for the past 2 weeks. Has anyone had this happen before. Should I cut back?

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

hey bro i think its one of the side effects of GH it makes everything in your body big "bones" so ask some bros who used it or do a big time research about it

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## ssp

Hey just wanted to know what's the difference between Hgh ghrp and Igf-1. I wanna to increase in size lose fat. What is the best compound for that. 
Thanks

----------


## MajorPectorial

So. Correct me if I'm wrong. If u were to simply run ghrh alongside a cycle. U wouldn't need any other components or has my brain now turned to mush with all the igf. Gh. Hgh. Slin. Types of etc etc. Damn. Feel like I need to go Med school :$ anyone willing to laymen term this please. Please pm me. Probably cuz I'm tired nearly 2am. So nite. I'll read up again tomorrow!

----------


## MajorPectorial

Bumpety bump

----------

